# Why are there finals in middle school?!



## gigo567 (Jun 7, 2006)

*********


----------



## The Mad Jester (Jun 7, 2006)

memories. man. I feel ya, I remember those days. You at least took notes! I don't know how I made it through any of those final tests, to be honest. oi oi


----------



## JEazy (Jun 7, 2006)

Alright so I just graduated from high school and throughout my entire schooling, I never once took notes. How did i pass? We may never know...lol.


----------



## midget patrol (Jun 7, 2006)

JEazy said:
			
		

> Alright so I just graduated from high school and throughout my entire schooling, I never once took notes. How did i pass? We may never know...lol.


I'm a year off from graduating. Never take notes. Nobody knows how we do it.


----------



## whardman (Jun 7, 2006)

Just graduated this year.  Took notes but never studied.  Kind of had to take notes though as I was in the IB program.    Never would have passed otherwise.  :er:


----------



## mcoppadge (Jun 7, 2006)

I take it those are notes for some sort of government class? Just judging by the look of the notes...I'm a senior (well, not anymore) and I just took that class. Kind of pathetic on my school's part, if you'd ask me.


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah I just had my 8th grade finals, ugh. Now schools over...horray! 
But yeah I don't think I even took notes or anything, when my mom told me to study I just sat in my room in front of a book and the tv.


----------



## hot shot (Jun 8, 2006)

8 exams left (1 today) untill the end and then we party to middle earth 



it all worth it in the end i know what ya goin threw lol


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 11, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I graduated 3 years ago, and I still can't stand the sight of it :banghead: :crazy:


----------

